# Need help for Helicopter pad



## French frog (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi .. I need some help .. Im looking for what kind of de icing agent I have to use for a helicopter pad.. Im currently tendering on two Hospitals and one has the pad...

Hope i can get some help for all of you..

Thanks 

Froggy


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Kingston. Welcome

Im west of you in Cobourg Ontario.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

It's a little surprising your client isn't specifying the product for you. I could suggest two granular products most airports approve to be used around aircraft.

NACC would be one....Peak SF would be the other. Both have rust inhibitors and are FAA approved. 

Google is your friend for more learning and details on these...

Good luck to you.:salute:


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

I am very surprised that the heliports you speak of arent heated, the two in my area are so we never have an issue with ice or snow.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

I thought plow truck were not allowed to touch aircraft run ways and pads because the salt trace on the tires. But I guess I was wrong. Jim, if you could say the products on here because I am intrested in hearing too! Thanks


-A.J.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

TCLA;1048392 said:


> It's a little surprising your client isn't specifying the product for you. I could suggest two granular products most airports approve to be used around aircraft.
> 
> NACC would be one....Peak SF would be the other. Both have rust inhibitors and are FAA approved.
> 
> ...


AJ...he did say the products..Look at the red ink


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Hot sand,like they use on airport runways.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Cryotech has a depot in Toronto. I have used there products but they're expensive as heck. http://www.cryotech.com/products/index.php Postasium acetate would be my choice if they'll pay for it.


----------



## French frog (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks guys.. much appericated..

Well I guess we will put in the tender and cross our or should say my fingers....


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

JD Dave;1048425 said:


> Postasium acetate would be my choice if they'll pay for it.


Mine too....:salute:

My thought was if he has only one simple pad to treat ~ purchasing, handling, storing and applying a small quantity of 55lb bags might make life easier for him.


----------



## French frog (Nov 24, 2009)

*Jd dave*

Hi.. JD.. I was wondering if you would have the number for the Depot that carries Croytech

Thanks


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*helipad etc.*



French frog;1048386 said:


> Hi .. I need some help .. Im looking for what kind of de icing agent I have to use for a helicopter pad.. Im currently tendering on two Hospitals and one has the pad...
> 
> Hope i can get some help for all of you..
> 
> ...


========================================================================

one option is ground hammermilled limestone dust which is inexpensive
and used here, salt is used on runways in the lower fourty eight in many 
areas but is corrosive.

Another option which leaves no residue and a dry surface is this one-

using the railroads example- they use a jet engine mounted on a self propelled rail carrier-
to deice and totally remove ice and snow from switches and also dries the entire area.

Using that railroad example you can use the largest salamader available with a kerosene fuel and melt and dry the pad at the same time using a diverter nozzle prefabricated at a sheet metal shop and mounted on the salamander.

you would only have push the salamander back and forth a few times to clear snow and ice over a wide area and have a dry helicopter landing pad.

Dont laugh it works Conrail did it for years and CSX has continued to do it in the buffalo and albany yards

Just remember the transport gurney wheels are very small, barely four square inches of wheel contacts the ground or pathway and the gurney is top heavy when under way with a victim coming or going to the helipad.

leon


----------



## aquacaldo (Jun 30, 2010)

*Heat it*

I would get the heli pad heated. No worries and no problems. You never know when the temp can rapidly change. I would invest in a heated pad. It seems like the safest solution.


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

stay awa from granulars FOB very bad things would happen if they got blown up from the rotors and found their way into the engines.... stick with liquids around helicopter pads....


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^
This guy gets it. Helicopters + granular _anything_ is a very bad idea.

Liquids are the only way to go.


----------

